# Best recipe for cobia?



## blane tankersley

I plan on catching a cobia soon so i was wondering wat some good recipes were?


----------



## rippin90

A buddy of mine soaked cobia steaks in Creamy Italian Salad dressing and cooked them in an aluminum pan on the second rack of his grill and it was awesome.


----------



## recess

Cobia is such a firm fish i like it in soups and on the grill the best , Corn and crab cowder with chunks of cobia are great . salt ,pepper and garlic on the grill about 5 mins on each side with a 2-3 inch piece , then brown some butter and addscallions and garlic only cooking for 1 min place on top , soooo simple and is so good.


----------



## Xanadu

Thick cobia steaks can be marinated in any italian style dressing for half an hour and then rubbed with seasonings/spices and charred in a grill pan or grill on super hot for about 3 minutes per side. If you want it really cooked, finish it in the oven, but I prefer it 3 per side and just let to rest.



I mix a bit of honey, soy and sugar cured ginger and rub on when its nearly done for a crust sometimes.


----------



## sniper

SUSHI!!!!!


----------



## tideline_two

chunked and fried, house autry breader. smoked aint bad either.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

bread it in half AP flour and half plain bread crumbs. i like paul prudhomme's seafood seasoning- but whatever u prefer



1. heat 2 tbls of evoo in a pan that is NOT non-stick



2. pan sear it on medium for 2-3 mins per side- it should crisp up and the olive oil should appear to dry up



3. remove cobia and keep warm 



4. turn pan to high and hit it with 1 cup of white wine. this will de glaze the flan



5. as the alcohol begins to cook out add some diced green onion, 2 cloves minced garlic, 2 tbls. of balsamic capers, and the juice of one lemon.



6. right at the last minute add heavy cream and a tad of water/flour to thicken up the sauce



7. serve the sauce over filets



this is great with grilled asparagus or any other firm grilled veggie


----------



## TOBO

Wrap in bacon and grill it.Season it andfinish with with some lemon. Keep it simple, it isvery good!


----------



## badazzchef

I have a client that comes down every year and I do mine this way...

Take some Tasso (spicy cured cajun ham) and grind it in a food processor...Add some bread crumbs and grated parmesean chz. Dip the cobia in flour then eggwash and then into the cobia crust...saute in clarified butter or evoo (extra virgin olive oil) for1 minute on each side...Most cobia I use is pretty thick so more than likely you will need to finish in a hot oven...this is ok as I promise you every chef in America finishes thick fish that has been sauteed in a very hot (500 degree) oven before serving.

Anyway I make a simple lemon butter wine reduction from the sautee pan and drizzle over the cobia...yummy!


----------

